# Interesting letter punch jig



## C-Bag (Apr 28, 2021)

It seems I’ve seen every letter punch jig on YouTube until this one popped up today. Finally one I think makes sense to me. I liked Blondihacks jig, but I like this one better.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 28, 2021)

After thinking about it, I think I wouldn't bother with the bottom angle. Just make the top out of angle that the base of the angle stuck out beyond the mechanism so I could use clamps to hold it to the work. That way I wouldn't be held to what fits in the lower clamp.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 28, 2021)

I like it, very clever. 
I need to get some stamps first.


----------



## Larry$ (Apr 28, 2021)

Good idea C-bag. How about a means of bolting on extensions so placement can be put anywhere?


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 28, 2021)

While on my morning dog walk constitutional my simple brain was further simplifying and I don’t even see a need for the upper angle. The threaded guide itself is an X or cross shape so doesn’t really even need the angle to run on. Just the ends, the X guide, allthread w/hand wheel. As long as the allthread runs true I think the x guide would run true. This way with different pieces of allthread you could easily telescope the system to whatever length you want. I think I’d even put the X guide on the opposite side or top of the allthread so if I was doing something vertically the X guide would auto hold the stamps and might even help with clearing the ends for clamping.

As soon as I saw this guide I thought “of course!” So simple, but those are the best IMHO. 

I have to admit I don’t have a stamp set either because when I tried them years ago it was totally unsatisfactory outcome. With this I see a hope of doing something that doesn’t offend my OCD with a doh! every time I see it.

speaking of OCD it also dawned on me to get a consistent whack I’d like to try my big Starrett auto punch. It’s totally adjustable and can go from a peck to a whack consistently.


----------



## Larry$ (Apr 28, 2021)

I've got a stamp set but even when I get everything in a row the spacing is terrible. The stamps offer no way of kerning. 
I don't have any particular use for it right now. But, I sketched out a way to fix the kerning. Print the copy to the same size as the stamp letters, Tape it to a bar with a pointer from the stamp support. Might have to make one just to see if I can.


----------



## mikey (Apr 28, 2021)

Great ideas but for me, the need is often on a round thing like a handwheel. One day, I have to build a jig for that.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 28, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> I've got a stamp set but even when I get everything in a row the spacing is terrible. The stamps offer no way of kerning.
> I don't have any particular use for it right now. But, I sketched out a way to fix the kerning. Print the copy to the same size as the stamp letters, Tape it to a bar with a pointer from the stamp support. Might have to make one just to see if I can.


You are not the first one to mention different width of each letter in relationship to the punch. I guess this is what kerning is? I thought about grinding the sides of the letters that the punches are too wide in comparison to letters that are wider so all the punches will have the same centerline. Then do the actual spacing with the machine? Does that make sense?


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 28, 2021)

Like you back ground sounds better than most you tube videos. The ducks and the rooster are great.


----------



## mchasal (Apr 28, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> You are not the first one to mention different width of each letter in relationship to the punch. I guess this is what kerning is? I thought about grinding the sides of the letters that the punches are too wide in comparison to letters that are wider so all the punches will have the same centerline. Then do the actual spacing with the machine? Does that make sense?


I think what you're talking about is a font being "proportional". That's where an "I" takes up less space than a "W", which you can create by grinding the punches like you describe. Kerning is a step further where the spacing between the letters changes based on the letters around it. It's tricky to do this with something like punches as the letters will sometimes vertically overlap. The Wikipedia page has a good image at the top showing how an "A" and a "V" overlap each other vertically when a font is kerned. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerning 
That page also shows how it's done with metal typesetting with the kerned part of the letter hanging off the printing die. I'm not sure this would work so well with a set of letter punches as the part that hangs off is unsupported and would probably not hold up to the striking forces.


----------



## mickri (Apr 28, 2021)

Mikey,  Mr Pete has a video on making larger dials for one of his lathes where he made a jig to stamp the dials.


----------



## mchasal (Apr 28, 2021)

mchasal said:


> It's tricky to do this with something like punches as the letters will sometimes vertically overlap.


Sorry for the self-reply, but after a little more thought, this isn't so much of a problem. Since punched letters are done one at a time (at least that's what I've seen) you just need to be able to move the guide less then a whole punch width with some reasonable precision. The jig in the video should allow that, but you have to figure out how much to move each time. So an A followed by an R might have you move it 3 rotations, but an A followed by a V, would only take 2 turns to get the kerning right. This would also handle making the font proportional without needing to modify the dies. Just need a bunch of experimentation to figure out how much to move in all the various cases.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 28, 2021)

The problem is with thin letters like I next to a W. The problem is the punch body is in the way and it’s hard to see. But I agree, I like the adjustable nature of this jig.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 29, 2021)

I made one like this a while back and it seems to work well--only did some test in wood to see if it was accurate. I used a 3/8-16 rod so for each turn of the handle it moves .0625, I was using 2 turns (1/8") to test and they looked okay(at least they are straight) Haven't had project to use it on lately.


----------



## mikey (Apr 29, 2021)

mickri said:


> Mikey,  Mr Pete has a video on making larger dials for one of his lathes where he made a jig to stamp the dials.


 
Thanks, Chuck. Yeah, I've seen several designs. I just need to find the time and motivation to think through the various designs to see what I can come up with. When I do get to it, I'll remember your advice so thank you!


----------



## mickri (Apr 29, 2021)

To help with the spacing you could scribe a line down the center of each stamp.  Or two lines that represented the width of the letter/number being stamped.

Mr Pete's design was interesting in that he made spacers that kept the stamp in the proper position depending whether you were stamping one number or two numbers.  I will have to stamp some rifle barrels and am planning to make a similar jig to fit the OD of the barrel.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 29, 2021)

Man, it’s hard enough to do a flat surface, curved? And then the smaller it gets to me it just gets crazier. Is that when you need a pantograph?


----------



## tq60 (Apr 29, 2021)

Second the idea of printing.

Print the text on paper.

With tape or spray adhesive place print where you are stamping and carefully place letters on "targets"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

